# Iphone battery duration?



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

We all know about the specs apple gave us. But the question is; Trough normal usage (nothing extreme) How often do YOU recharge your Iphone?


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Keynote specs are pretty much spot on IMO. The specs on the website however are exaggerated.

For reference.

Website says this:


> Phone offers up to 8 hours of talk time, 6 hours of Internet use, 7 hours of video playback, or 24 hours of audio playback on a full charge at original capacity. In addition, iPhone features up to 250 hours of standby time.


Jobs said this at keynote:


> We've managed to get 5 hours of battery of talk time, video, and browsing. 16 hours of audio playback.


Jobs' quote is pretty realistic, and probably slightly below the actual battery life you get.

You *can* get the quoted numbers from the site, but you have to disable Wi-Fi auto-join, which for me is an essential feature and is a pain in the ass for me to have to disable and re-enable all the time. So I just leave it on, since I don't talk on the phone more than an hour or 2 most days anyway. I predominantly use it to check e-mails (I have mail set to auto-check every hour) and listen to the iPod.

Typically I charge every night, but usually I'm still at about 60-80% battery at the end of a day, and could easily go 2-3 days without charging if need be.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Corv


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

Corvillus said:


> So I just leave it on, since I don't talk on the phone more than an hour or 2 most days anyway. I predominantly use it to check e-mails (I have mail set to auto-check every hour) and listen to the iPod.
> 
> Typically I charge every night, but usually I'm still at about 60-80% battery at the end of a day, and could easily go 2-3 days without charging if need be.


Second that. I usually charge every night (hate batteries dying). It takes about 2-3 days of usage to run the battery down.


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

Since my last full charge Usage reads 56 minutes and 12 hours 50 min standby. It still reads full. I talked about 20 minutes today and surfed a couple pages.

When ever I leave the house I turn off wifi, no bluetooth, only edge and the battery does last quite a bit longer. If I play games especially iSlots it uses quite a bit of juice and I get only hours. I have watch a 2.5 hour movie in airplane mode and it used about 25% for a 2.5 hour movie.

They have been speeding up the processor in the updates so battery time has slowly been dropping.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't say "slowly". 1.1.2 to 1.1.3 was a significant drop, but I'm not sure if that had anything to do with processor speed. That was some sort of application bug with MobileMail.app. The stupid application keeps running and wasting resources, running down the battery, no matter what the auto-check is set to. The "fix" is to force quit the app after using it. Personally, I've just gotten used to the lower battery life, it's still better than what Jobs originally quoted anyhow  That said, I hope the next firmware update fixes this bug.


----------



## scharlton (Mar 3, 2005)

If I'm surfing a lot (like 1-2 + hours), I'll usually have to recharge it that night.

Otherwise, usually every 3 days or so.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

my battery is fuxored I believe. I have to charge every day, even with little usage I end up with a half full or less battery every morning.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Yesterday I started with a full charge, and played music (via iPod) for maybe an hour and surfed via either 3G or WiFi for maybe 2-3 hours - and that's it - and my phone crapped out before the day was out.

It could be cos it was the first full charge though no?


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I have found that the 2.0 firmware is pretty bad on battery. I only get a few hours of active usage now. But I don't plan on downgrading any time soon because I like the app store. Hopefully Apple fixes this in the next update.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacDaddy said:


> my battery is fuxored I believe. I have to charge every day, even with little usage I end up with a half full or less battery every morning.


I would try running out the battery to it dies where the phone will not turn on any more. Then plug it into the wall with the phone off. Let it charge fully overnight. This might fix the problem.

I did this last night and so far after some minimal use which would get my battery down to 50% is now still at full charge. So far so good.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Battery saving tips:

Apple - Batteries - iPhone


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> I would try running out the battery to it dies where the phone will not turn on any more. Then plug it into the wall with the phone off. Let it charge fully overnight. This might fix the problem.
> 
> I did this last night and so far after some minimal use which would get my battery down to 50% is now still at full charge. So far so good.


Do you mean keep hitting the the power button until it doesn't show a battery indicator? Or just let the phone go until it shuts off?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Corvillus said:


> Do you mean keep hitting the the power button until it doesn't show a battery indicator? Or just let the phone go until it shuts off?


Until it shuts off.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Update*

So,

since 6:45 AM when I turned on the phone and with some light usage I am at 75% at 4:45 PM near the end of my work day. There has been one 30 second phone call and I am on wireless here at the office all day.

What I find funny is the usage statistics under Time since last full charge.
Usage: 7 Hours, 18 Minutes
Standby: 1 Day, 20 Hours

Ok well if you do the math I have had the phone on for 10 hours after full charge so if it were to mean time of actually using it, I can promise you that I have not been on the phone for 7 hours, I would be fired. And the stand by time of 1 day and 20 Hours???? I have only had the phone on for 10 Hours.

These counts do not make any sense. I have to wonder how these times are calculated.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I have already run out of power numerous times. Often about 20 to 30% at the end of the day. This thing uses lots of battery. Perhaps it is always checking for email, and uses WiFi and 3G.

It also complicates things since I no longer have a car charger that works also (it is an older one and does not support charging). I had to syphon off some battery juice out of the MacBook Air yesterday to make a call since it was in shutdown mode. 

Not good, and I really hope a firmware upgrade improves the power saving features. But this probably occurs with any 3G phone.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I too am also hoping that a firmware update fixes this issue. And I'm not at all convinced that the issue has much to do with 3G because my EDGE iPhone also exhibits the same problem since the 2.0 upgrade. 

Also, the people I know that do have the 3G iPhone claim that dropping it down to EDGE does little to solve th battery issue. Also with all the slowdowns and the phone randomly getting hot from even light usage, that pretty much nails the blame on the firmware.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm experiencing really bad battery life.. I'm really surprised at the people saying they recharge every 3 days! 

After 35 minutes of web surfing and a bit of playing around with GPS/Maps, I'm at about 50%, at 9:00 AM after a full charge the night before - this is with 3G/WiFi turned off, brightness at about 65%.

I find myself recharging 3 or 4 times a day.

Edit: I should probably mention that I have 4 E-mail accounts: 1 push, 1 exchange, and 2 fetch accounts that are set to 'check every 15 minutes'.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

I have to recharge daily...maybe I could streched it for 2 days... but I'll have to recharge for sure after 2 days... I'm using ipod for 2-3 hours day, 10 mins phone, about 1 hour of browsing, 2 mail account (1 push, 1 fetch) and about 30 mins of gaming...

so not bad at all...


----------

